# So sick of being called ugly:/ what can I change?



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You already have had responses to threads of this nature before. You know the answer you're going to get.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol, oh hell. Is this site turning into a porn (ish) site, too?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> You already have had responses to threads of this nature before. You know the answer you're going to get.


I guess, I'm just sick being laughed at...


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

Another one?
Couldn't you just bump the other 10 threads you made?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Nicks485 said:


> Another one?


Looking for advice hair, glasses and whatever else I can fix.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Lol, oh hell. Is this site turning into a porn (ish) site, too?


Porn?


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Looking for advice hair, glasses and whatever else I can fix.


I see nothing wrong with you at all...You look perfectly fine the way you are, you are not ugly.
If the people you are around call you ugly, maybe find some new people to be around?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Porn?


Why on earth would you post a pic on here in lingerie w/ a come hither look? It's pretty risque for this site.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You look fine, more put together (clothes, hair) than I am most times.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Looking for advice hair, glasses and whatever else I can fix.


I think you're pretty. In your wedding photo you looked lovely, honestly the only thing I could think of is that a lighter hair color complimented you even better than the one you have now. That's the only answer someone could give you, because your appearance does not warrant any sort of drastic change.

We have a thread in here, Body Image Issues, I'll link it when I find it. You can post your thoughts in there, and it's a very welcoming and supportive thread. We also have a group on here, for BDD and body issues, if you'd be interested in hearing what other people go through and being able to vent more about your worries about yourself on there.

Have you ever been diagnosed with BDD?

( http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ody-image-issues-recovery-and-support-174213/ )


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Those glasses don't do you justice. Depending on your financial situation and how much you can get for them on ebay, i suggest finding a creative and fun way of destroying them.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a different hairstyle and stuff like that?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

You sound like you have a serious case of BDD. Have you gone to counseling/therapy in regards to your insecurities....?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Have you thought about getting a different hairstyle and stuff like that?





Barette said:


> I think you're pretty. In your wedding photo you looked lovely, honestly the only thing I could think of is that a lighter hair color complimented you even better than the one you have now. That's the only answer someone could give you, because your appearance does not warrant any sort of drastic change.
> 
> We have a thread in here, Body Image Issues, I'll link it when I find it. You can post your thoughts in there, and it's a very welcoming and supportive thread. We also have a group on here, for BDD and body issues, if you'd be interested in hearing what other people go through and being able to vent more about your worries about yourself on there.
> 
> ...


I have yes and bulimia..fun life eh?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Look, you're no model, but you're not nearly as ugly as you seem to think you are. I'm not a good judge of things like clothing style, but I'll say that I like you hair, and that your body is good as well. I can't speak to the glasses, but you obviously can experiment with those, and get an opinion from others as to what frames look best with your facial type. As I said, I'm not good with clothes, but I will say that I don't like what you're wearing in the second picture - nothing really matches, T-shirts aren't exactly flattering, and neither is the way that skirt hugs your hips imo. 

I was pretty surprised how much clothing can make a difference in how I looked - I used to wear oversized T-shirts, and dirty hoodies, and dirty sneakers almost exclusively, and changing from that to decent shirts and nice sweaters that fit well, as well as nice(r) shoes, has gotten me some pretty positive responses (and again, even though I might sound like I know something, I don't really know much at all lol). The right clothes can make a real difference for anyone, and if you don't think you know enough, I'm sure that there are forums out there where there are people who could give you tips, and if you have any fashionable friends, get their opinions/help while shopping as well.

Anyways, I did want to say that even though we tend to look at the "many" beautiful people around us, they're only the ones who catch our eyes; they are not even close to being the majority. Most people have some sort of issue regardless anyways; one of my more handsome friends has the blessing of also being diabetic and having more family issues than I could ever deal with. Just trying to say that while it would be nice to have it all, the vast majority of us don't. Don't get too down over this one thing, and even though it is hard, try to appreciate what you have that is good.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A fashion makeover? Getting your hair done and knowing what to wear can go a long way. Who you see to help you do that is beyond me since I'm not really into all that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I have yes and bulimia..fun life eh?


I thought so, I'm sorry for being harsh to you in my responses, here and in other threads, it was rude. I have BDD too, so I should've understood and sympathized a lot better. It really sounds like your issues are getting a hold of you right now, did something happen that really stirred this? I know you've said that people call you ugly every day but I really do have a hard time believing that because as others have said, you aren't ugly, and are in fact attractive (though I know that's hard to believe/understand, as I hear people say that to me too and I never believe a word of it)


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> I thought so, I'm sorry for being harsh to you in my responses, here and in other threads, it was rude. I have BDD too, so I should've understood and sympathized a lot better. It really sounds like your issues are getting a hold of you right now, did something happen that really stirred this? I know you've said that people call you ugly every day but I really do have a hard time believing that because as others have said, you aren't ugly, and are in fact attractive (though I know that's hard to believe/understand, as I hear people say that to me too and I never believe a word of it)


Yeah I got a ****ty comment and it's upset me more than it should.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Yeah I got a ****ty comment and it's upset me more than it should.


Maybe you should reread that comment?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

You may not be ugly (you're def not ugly to me), but when you continue to let your insecurities get the best of you, people WILL see that... and when they are messed up enough, they will indeed say mean things to you to try to bring you down even more. Messed up, I know.. but that's how it works. These people know their cruel words will get to you very easily.

I don't know how else to say this without sounding mean or harsh but.. you need to grow a thick skin. Very thick skin. Even if you look ugly to other people, if you carry yourself with confidence, people will surely see beyond your looks + treat you with respect. It takes an awfully mean person to still treat you like crap even if you had confidence, but... a lesson I've learned is that.. people like that only make up a small percentage.

It all starts with you. Who's going to respect you if you do not respect yourself? Treat yourself the way you want others to treat you. This doesn't work out 100% overnight, it's a constant process of continuously applying positive affirmations upon yourself.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Yeah I got a ****ty comment and it's upset me more than it should.


Was it by someone you know or a random comment from a stranger? I've had people call me ugly before, a lot of people have. I've had friends that were so pretty, and have told me about guys picking on them and calling them ugly. People have motives for saying these things, that stem from insecurities that they need to take out on other people.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The only thing that needs changing is your mindset.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> The only thing that needs changing is your mindset.


But if she has BDD, she's not going to change her mindset based on opinions from strangers on a random internet forum. Lucy needs therapy, no amount of posting on this website will be of any help (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Agreed. Do you see a therapist, Lucy?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Whenever people make these threads, it's their incredible amount of insecurity that proves to be far uglier than their physical appearance could ever be.
It could be a really cute girl but if she made these threads over and over I'm gonna think her personality is ugly as hell.

You need professional help, honestly.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Whenever people make these threads, it's their incredible amount of insecurity that proves to be far uglier than their physical appearance could ever be.
> It could be a really girl but if she made these threads over and over I'm gonna think her personality is ugly as hell.
> 
> You need professional help, honestly.


Agreed.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Agreed.


Just edited my post, realized I missed a word entirely


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

imma be straight up with you, youre lookin a bit frumpy in the second pic, and the choice of clothes is...*shudders*
hit up the gym, put some muscle, buy some new clothes. your face really isnt bad, pretty cute actually, but you need to work off that excess fat. oh and change your style of glasses. 
you'd look real good with toned abs i bet.
*flameshieldactivated*


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Honestly, the glasses aren't doing it for you. I also wasn't really digging anything that you had on in the second picture. Mind you, you're not ugly in general. Just need some fashion help. Maybe go for a run?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> Honestly, the glasses aren't doing it for you. I also wasn't really digging anything that you had on in the second picture. *Mind you, you're not ugly in general.* Just need some fashion help. Maybe go for a run?


You're cute, you just need some "fine tuning."


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> You're cute, you just need some "fine tuning."


Exactly!


----------



## Mishcat (Aug 26, 2012)

You have a gorgeous face  Maybe a shorter haircut that frames your face more would look nicer on you. The clothes make you look frumpy they don't flatter you at all. If you have a friend that you admire the way they dress or that might be good with color or styles maybe ask her or him to go with you to give you suggestions when clothes shopping. And many have noted - yeah those glasses don't flatter you either. But... it always goes back to find whatever you are comfortable with and it's very hard to not worry about what others think... I know I'm contradicting by saying ask a friend but I know for me - have a friend who will tell me things that I wouldn't have thought of so it might give you ideas. What do you think of yourself - are you happy with how you look? If yes... then you are fine


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> Look, you're no model, but you're not nearly as ugly as you seem to think you are. I'm not a good judge of things like clothing style, but I'll say that I like you hair, and that your body is good as well. I can't speak to the glasses, but you obviously can experiment with those, and get an opinion from others as to what frames look best with your facial type. As I said, I'm not good with clothes, but I will say that I don't like what you're wearing in the second picture - nothing really matches, T-shirts aren't exactly flattering, and neither is the way that skirt hugs your hips imo.
> 
> I was pretty surprised how much clothing can make a difference in how I looked - I used to wear oversized T-shirts, and dirty hoodies, and dirty sneakers almost exclusively, and changing from that to decent shirts and nice sweaters that fit well, as well as nice(r) shoes, has gotten me some pretty positive responses (and again, even though I might sound like I know something, I don't really know much at all lol). The right clothes can make a real difference for anyone, and if you don't think you know enough, I'm sure that there are forums out there where there are people who could give you tips, and if you have any fashionable friends, get their opinions/help while shopping as well.
> 
> Anyways, I did want to say that even though we tend to look at the "many" beautiful people around us, they're only the ones who catch our eyes; they are not even close to being the majority. Most people have some sort of issue regardless anyways; one of my more handsome friends has the blessing of also being diabetic and having more family issues than I could ever deal with. Just trying to say that while it would be nice to have it all, the vast majority of us don't. Don't get too down over this one thing, and even though it is hard, try to appreciate what you have that is good.


LOL. Don't you love when you take time to give a sincere response to someone asking for help, and the person completely ignores the post. I hate people.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Come on, you aren't ugly.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Doomed said:


> LOL. Don't you love when you take time to give a sincere response to someone asking for help, and the person completely ignores the post. I hate people.


Hahah, i barely gave her two lines of quality advice and even i was like "mumble mumble..last time i'll ever give advice in a rate thread", lonelyjew went above and beyond. Great guy.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Doomed said:


> LOL. Don't you love when you take time to give a sincere response to someone asking for help, and the person completely ignores the post. I hate people.


OP wants attention. She has posted like 6 variations of the same thread.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Im so ugly! Check out my chest!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

if the OP wants some hardcore truth, she should sign up at beautifulpeople.com because people here sugarcoat the truth for the most part.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Im so ugly! Check out my chest!


Lol :teeth


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> if the OP wants some hardcore truth, she should sign up at beautifulpeople.com because people here sugarcoat the truth for the most part.


That site is awful and has very narrow standards of beauty:/ I'd have to grow a foot and get bigger boobs..


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> ^Agreed. Do you see a therapist, Lucy?


I am soon, starting Friday


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Doomed said:


> LOL. Don't you love when you take time to give a sincere response to someone asking for help, and the person completely ignores the post. I hate people.


Hey now, I was sleeping working early today.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lose the glasses and widen your smile.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Lose the glasses.


But...but I'm a hipster?lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

your choice.......


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

In my honest opinion you're not ugly. A little over average I may say, but you can be prettier. If you want to get rid of your glasses (like people suggested), there are plenty of makeup tutorial to conceal droopy/turned-down eyes. Basically you'll need dark eyeliner/eyeshadow to make triangular shape on your eye wing and optional peach/white eyeliner to bright up to bottom of your eyes. 

As for fashion, I suggest wearing deep V-neck shirt. It'll make your neck looks longer. Perhaps with details/frills/ruffles vertically along the neckline. Circular/short neckline is a no-no.

If you live a few blocks from my home I'd love to give you fashion makeover, really. I love dressing people up. :3


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> In my honest opinion you're not ugly. A little over average I may say, but you can be prettier. If you want to get rid of your glasses (like people suggested), there are plenty of makeup tutorial to conceal droopy/turned-down eyes. Basically you'll need dark eyeliner/eyeshadow to make triangular shape on your eye wing and optional peach/white eyeliner to bright up to bottom of your eyes.
> 
> As for fashion, I suggest wearing deep V-neck shirt. It'll make your neck looks longer. Perhaps with details/frills/ruffles vertically along the neckline. Circular/short neckline is a no-no.
> 
> If you live a few blocks from my home I'd love to give you fashion makeover, really. I love dressing people up. :3


Thanks I do dress odd,lol I have a hipster vintage 90's style that maybe I gotta rethink!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

nemesis1 said:


>


lol!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

The attitude on your face.U look so darn serious!


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Stop posting so many pics asking the same thing starting to irritate me


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude, you're a perfectly normal looking girl. Stop fretting over your looks. there's no need.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Why are you so worried about changing yourself? If someone would call you ugly right to your face obviously they're the one with a problem. They're the ones who need to change.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> The attitude on your face.U look so darn serious!


lol I was trying for a sexy look..failed


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Better blonde?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Doomed said:


> LOL. Don't you love when you take time to give a sincere response to someone asking for help, and the person completely ignores the post. I hate people.


This is why I'm quite ...picky (if that's the right word) about who I'm willing to give sincere advice to. It does seem quite clear the OP is ignoring the sincere responses... and if she does respond to them, it just sounds a bit like "excuses."

With that said...

To the OP: If you want to change things about yourself, do so. Don't go asking others for advice (or.... um... straight up compliments?) and continue to "insist" that you are indeed "ugly." What's the point of people complimenting you if you're just going to go on and on about how you look ugly and wished you look 100x better? Not only are you wasting other people's time but also your own. The more you carry on with this, the more miserable you'll feel (as if you don't feel awfully miserable already, I'm sure).

Honestly, how many more threads are you going to make about the same thing here until you feel it's right to stop?

You're starting to remind me of this one member on this forum who made 837587453 threads about his insecurity regarding his ethnic background (I think he was Indian?) and how he can get the attention of white women in the U.S.

The more you do this to yourself, the more people will not take you seriously. You may be a nice person as well, which is cool.. but if you continue to show that you really dislike yourself and you constantly try to get other people's feedback etc etc about your looks (esp fishing for compliments), like someone said here already... it just has people seeing you have a crummy personality.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> This is why I'm quite ...picky (if that's the right word) about who I'm willing to give sincere advice to. It does seem quite clear the OP is ignoring the sincere responses... and if she does respond to them, it just sounds a bit like "excuses."
> 
> With that said...
> 
> ...


I know how I come accross and I am working on it, I am just really insecure about my disorder and feel everyone can tell I have turners.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> imma be straight up with you, youre lookin *a bit frumpy in the second pic, and the choice of clothes is...*shudders*
> hit up the gym, put some muscle, buy some new clothes. your face really isnt bad, pretty cute actually, but you need to work off that excess fat. oh and change your style of glasses. *
> you'd look real good with toned abs i bet.
> *flameshieldactivated*


Yeah, I agree with all this...if you seriously want to make a change.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I know how I come accross and I am working on it, I am just really insecure about my disorder and feel everyone can tell I have turners.


I understand, but do you want to feel that way forever? I think not. Nobody would. Honey, not to sound harsh or anything, but you need some serious help :afr Seeking therapy will benefit you way way way way more than relying on us SAS folks for compliments and assurance. Trust me.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> I understand, but do you want to feel that way forever? I think not. Nobody would. Honey, not to sound harsh or anything, but you need some serious help :afr Seeking therapy will benefit you way way way way more than relying on us SAS folks for compliments and assurance. Trust me.


This is true, I'm starting therapy on Friday so it's a start


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Putting this constant laser-like focus on your looks is only serving to make your issues/worries escalate. No one here or on any other site can give you what you desire -no comment will magically free you from your misery -only you can do that. 
And,as I'm sure you've realized this sort of thread repeated endlessly only serves to get people irritated.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Very few people are truely ugly in this world,
I am going to be honest with you I think you dont look so great in the pictures cause one, usually camera gives a very disorted image
when I take a picture my head looks crazy long ish my head is only 15cm long though...your hair is unflattering so are your clothes, and ofcourse thin is in so if you want tone up a lil,
You have a long face as far as I can see,
here are some hairstyles for long faces
http://beauty.about.com/od/hairstylephotogalleries/ss/longface.htm

I think something like this would look great on you(this hairstyle generally looks great on every woman imo









id also say you have strong features,and this is not really a bad thing just learn to apply to do make up,
like 99% of women are without make up very plain,
enchance your features
deff dye your hair, different clothing
I actually think you are making yourself look a little unappealing
and im not trying to be mean but even little things could make a BIG difference in your appearence.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

impossible. because YOU ARE NOT UGLY!!!!!!

i'm not a fan of the skirt in your secound pic tho


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> impossible. because YOU ARE NOT UGLY!!!!!!
> 
> i'm not a fan of the skirt in your secound pic tho


yeah lol that skirt is no longer with me


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Looking for advice hair, glasses and whatever else I can fix.


you can stop giving a shlt wtf people think.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I am soon, starting Friday


That's great! I hope it helps make you feel more confident!


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> That's great! I hope it helps make you feel more confident!


Thanks!


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Your not ugly


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you imagine how impossible it would be to hit on this girl? You'd get absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

You asked for advice, so I'm going to give it to you. Sorry if I'm being too blunt, as an Aspie it's difficult to say what I mean without being blunt. 



Those glasses may be in style, but what is currently in style may not be what complements a person. If you have the money I would choose different frames. 

Also, you seem to be pretty straight from bust to hip in measurement. There is nothing wrong with that (I have similar shape, only for me it's from band size to hip) but you need to learn how to dress for your shape. Shirts that are tucked in are a no-no for this shape. 

If possible, try to lose around 15 pounds. I say if possible because I do realize some conditions make it difficult if not impossible, but at least try to get moving, and tone up. I would recommend doing some weight lifting, and I'm not talking girly 3 pound dumbells. Girls won't *usually* bulk up (it is possible but very rare) by just benching 50-75 pounds, leg pressing 200 and bicep curling around 30. (I used to bench 250, but I was on a medicine that had a steroid effect on me.) Even if you can't lose weight, toning will make a big difference.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

remixkilla said:


> So when can we go on a date?


She's married.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> You asked for advice, so I'm going to give it to you. Sorry if I'm being too blunt, as an Aspie it's difficult to say what I mean without being blunt.
> 
> Those glasses may be in style, but what is currently in style may not be what complements a person. If you have the money I would choose different frames.
> 
> ...


I just joined a gym so weights are my plan, I wanna tone up I can't wait to start!!
My glasses are the one thing I always get complements on so I think they look different in person or something


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol I kid. But seriously, there are too many of these threads.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Could you imagine how impossible it would be to hit on this girl? You'd get absolutely nowhere.


lol, I'm really nice in non Internet world, just shy


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


>


lol..


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> lol..


I was joking btw, God I'm awkward ops Lol


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

You're definitely not ugly. As others have said, lose the glasses. Also, the grey shoes in that pic just don't work...looks like you are ready for bowling or something. But I think you could look pretty good pretty fast with a makeover.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Lol I kid. But seriously, there are too many of these threads.


ahahahaha
this made me laugh so hard. :rofl

To the OP -- check out youtube make up -- hair styles...I don't know, you can be the only best 'you' --- you can be -- you can't be anything more but you can make yourself better. I would lose the glasses. Change the hair...get some clothes...put some clothes on (hehe kidding...but please cover up)


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> ahahahaha
> this made me laugh so hard. :rofl
> 
> To the OP -- check out youtube make up -- hair styles...I don't know, you can be the only best 'you' --- you can be -- you can't be anything more but you can make yourself better. I would lose the glasses. Change the hair...get some clothes...put some clothes on (hehe kidding...but please cover up)


I try, I like my style though, I know it's odd but I get complements on it :/
I'll find a way to change up my style up a little though


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I try, I like my style though, I know it's odd but I get complements on it :/
> I'll find a way to change up my style up a little though


That kind of contradicts the whole purpose for this thread then right?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm counting the minutes until the OP makes another thread asking the same question.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

OP, do you want to have sex?



SomebodyWakeME said:


> Could you imagine how impossible it would be to hit on this girl? You'd get absolutely nowhere.


Lawl.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im ugly you guys, on the inside


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> im ugly you guys, on the inside


Same :3

But seriously OP, there's not really much that can be changed with your physical appearance except the obvious touching up that everyone can do. Professional help might assist you so your insecurities become less unbearable. I've been there.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> Same :3
> 
> But seriously OP, there's not really much that can be changed with your physical appearance except the obvious touching up that everyone can do. Professional help might assist you so your insecurities become less unbearable. I've been there.


Yup I agree, it's unhealthy and I am getting help, therapy on friday!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

OP, I know it's tempting to create a thread like this and get validation from others, but if you have BDD/ED, it's ultimately just going to trigger your symptoms. As others have said, the problem is not your appearance, it's the way you perceive your appearance and how that perception impacts other areas of your life.

I'm not the best person to be giving advice, since I deal with many of the same issues...but at least for me, I've found that posting photos on here really doesn't make me feel any better about myself.

Good luck with therapy!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

It's fun when you have a laptop and get to show your friends threads


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> It's fun when you have a laptop and get to show your friends threads


Yeah because this is a laugh to pass around to non members of the forum?

Good luck with the therapy Lucy, hopefully they can help with your BDD/self image issues!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

RiversEdge said:


> It's fun when you have a laptop and get to show your friends threads


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


That it's fun to laugh at me??


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> It's fun when you have a laptop and get to show your friends threads


Had fun laughing at the ugly chick? Nice...


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

You don't want criticism, you don't want compliments and you don't want insults. If we don't reply you're gonna keep bumping your thread. This is such a waste of time.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

*E*



RiversEdge said:


> That kind of contradicts the whole purpose for this thread then right?


Not really, I don't need to change everything people tell me to that'd be sad. And it seems you show your friends this and laugh? That's mean and what I have to deal with daily.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

LostCause said:


> You don't want criticism, you don't want compliments and you don't want insults. If we don't reply you're gonna keep bumping your thread. This is such a waste of time.


I don't want someone showing thier friends this and laughing at me. That's not criticism that's just mean.


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

Why do you care? It's not like you know them.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

LostCause said:


> Why do you care? It's not like you know them.


It's okay for someone to do that? I don't think so.


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

It's not okay but it's not like feeling sorry for yourself and whining is going to make it any better.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

LostCause said:


> It's not okay but it's not like feeling sorry for yourself and whining is going to make it any better.


I was just calling someone out for being rude..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It would help if you weren't wearing that ridiculous outfit.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> It would help if you weren't wearing that ridiculous outfit.


Which one? My Halloween costume??


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Which one? My Halloween costume??


What halloween costume? I'm just talking about the second pic in the first post.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> What halloween costume? I'm just talking about the second pic in the first post.


lol yeah that skirt is dead now...it's pretty awful.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I don't want someone showing thier friends this and laughing at me. That's not criticism that's just mean.


Ugh, I just added fuel to the fire.

No Lucy. Just a discussion.

I don't think you are ugly. I'm straight forward I would say so and not care.

Your outfit, however --- wasn't so flattering, either one.

But when anyone tries to make a helpful suggestion, you say that you like your style and don't want to change it.

If you really wanted help ....a makeover -- and we lived close, I'd make you a knock out.

But in my opinion, I don't think you want to change or think you look bad, I think you may have posted this for attention.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Ugh, I just added fuel to the fire.
> 
> No Lucy. Just a discussion.
> 
> ...


I didn't post for attention really, I will take advice and not dress so 90's grandma ish..lol it's not for everyone but people do complement my style. I'm sure I could incorporate it into something not so..frumpy?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I didn't post for attention really, I will take advice and not dress so 90's grandma ish..lol it's not for everyone but people do complement my style. I'm sure I could incorporate it into something not so..frumpy?


I'm just going to put it out there....in a helpful way.
Don't dress like a grandma on the way to bingo!
Look at those shoes, do those say sexy?
No, they say "I'm a retired old lady with no sex life".

I can see you want to be sexy by your first picture....but if that is who you are on the inside, you can carry it over into all of your clothes without being revealing. It can be in your walk and how you present yourself as well.
And don't wear your skirt half way up your chest....it does look frumpy.

I'm not picking on you. But you can do better. 
It takes time and experimenting.

Good luck Lucy.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> I'm just going to put it out there....in a helpful way.
> Don't dress like a grandma on the way to bingo!
> Look at those shoes, do those say sexy?
> No, they say "I'm a retired old lady with no sex life".
> ...


You are so right! That skirt will never be worn again its so fugly::


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Body is fine, just either lose the glasses or get better ones. Dress with more stylish clothes, go to trendy stores and just ask the girls who work there for some ideas.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Or just stay away from the people throwing negative comments about your appearance at you, how bout that? Where do they get off thinking they have the right to do that? That's harassment.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> It's fun when you have a laptop and get to show your friends threads


Keep that **** to yourself.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Your looks aren't the problem. Your self-esteem is.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Do that start inflicting pain.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I would lose the glasses (or try a different style), and get hair with more movement/volume/texture.

That second picture is so bad. The angle of your face, and lighting, is doing no favors. I think your face looks really big in it. Don't take that too harshly though. It is magnified due to the fact that your hair is obscured and not that "eventful", plus the glasses and angle looking up. Angles and lighting are so important - because they largely guide how we look at a photo. People are discussed the clothes - if you are going to experiment with "less beautiful" or even fugly hipster things, you better do it damn good or it will easily backfire.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Do that start inflicting pain.


rather appropriate .gif in general for this site. kudos.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Contacts now


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have bdd, then changing your outward appearance won't really solve anything. Because ultimately bdd isn't about what's on the outside. It's about how you perceive yourself.

I have bdd as well, so I understand where you're coming from. But making threads like these will only serve to feed into the obsessive thoughts. Either you'll get compliments (which will only stave off the negative bdd thoughts for a short time, and encourage reassurance seeking behavior) or you'll get rude comments which will add fuel to the bdd fire.

I've spent a lot of time over the years trying to find different ways to alter my appearance. I've had every possible hair color, about a million different hairstyles, different styles of makeup, clothes, lost a lot of weight, etc. Each time I tried something new I told myself, "This time I'll like the way I look. _This_ will be the change I need to see myself as beautiful." But each time bdd only found some other feature to focus on and worry about. Sometimes the change would help for weeks or months, but eventually the negative thoughts would return, because I wasn't addressing the root of the problem.

It's not what's on the outside that's causing the issue; it's purely psychological.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice all, l will try not to be a stubborn cow and take it


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Keep it in one thread. :|


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Gonna fix my hair next! Can't wait


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Contacts now


Honey, you look great here  You seem to have the makeup down. You don't have too little or nor too much. It's just a right amount.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Hair makeover!! Sorry about the no makeup:/


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

quite edgier  nice cut + style!


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> quite edgier  nice cut + style!


Thanks!!


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a bit lighter than I wanted but oh well


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> It's a bit lighter than I wanted but oh well


 Have you had your therapy appointment yet today?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> Have you had your therapy appointment yet today?


Yup went well, it was odd for sure though but I really like her!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Yup went well, it was odd for sure though but I really like her!


That's great! I've learned the number one thing is to just enjoy spending time with your therapist. Hopefully she can really help you get more confident.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Hair makeover!! Sorry about the no makeup:/


I like the hair a lot better.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the new hairstyle!


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

You look so fresh and young! Good job with the haircut and lens! 8D


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> You look so fresh and young! Good job with the haircut and lens! 8D


Thanks hon!


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> That's great! I've learned the number one thing is to just enjoy spending time with your therapist. Hopefully she can really help you get more confident.


I will, I go again on Wednesday !


----------



## George R (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello, how about treeting yourself to a shopping spree for some new cloths (always feels good), Someone said change the glasses, well ok. But honestly from where I sit (by my computer) there's only one thing to say "your hot"
George R


----------



## Shogunronin (May 12, 2011)

The thread creator is just trolling and looking for compliments. If she truely thought she was ugly she wouldn't be dressing in such a manner. Lets smart up and stop feeding the trolls looking to rebuild their shallow self esteem that gets crushed on a day to day basis.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Shogunronin said:


> The thread creator is just trolling and looking for compliments. If she truely thought she was ugly she wouldn't be dressing in such a manner. Lets smart up and stop feeding the trolls looking to rebuild their shallow self esteem that gets crushed on a day to day basis.


Dressing in what way? I am pretty conservative with my clothes. Beceides my Rocky Horror costume.


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

What you need to do is accept the way you look. It may not be the looks you wish you had, but lets face it... no one is completely happy with how they look. Everyone can find something they'd like the change with themselves.

The whole world doesnt have to view you as gorgeous in order for you to be happy. Just be happy with who you are. No amount of complaining will change your looks. 

You focus more on your looks and how people see you than 99% of the people who meet you ever will.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Hm, surprised this thread is still around. Shoulda been buried after petrovsk summed it up pretty much.


----------



## alex264 (Nov 3, 2012)

*you*

You are only as ugly as you think you are. Everyone wants to be wanted and at times revered. The problem is no matter how many people tell you you aren't ugly you want stop feeling this way until you are convinced yourself. Depending on others to justify a feeling or sympathise with your emotions is only going to lead back to the same questions because you don't believe the answers given to you. This is both a self esteem issue and a trust issue. If you aren't receiving the answers you wish then you must ask yourself if you're asking the right question. Why do I feel this way? What situations am I subject to that is causing me to think lowly of myself? Am I looking for attention versus seeking true answers to my condition? Are my responses to situations reasonable on a larger scale? There is a quote that explains this well. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Are you seeking the acceptance of the wrong people? Are you yourself really being accepting of those offering the attention/advice you seek? If there are 7 billion people on this planet is it reasonable to think the way you are? Probably not. Start by learning your own happiness and self worth and it will be easier to build from there. Simple things to start this process is to begin removing yourself from situations or people causing you to feel this way. Learn what you find joy in. Working out is a great confidence booster as well as a way to feel you are actually taking steps to better yourself.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

alex264 said:


> You are only as ugly as you think you are. Everyone wants to be wanted and at times revered. The problem is no matter how many people tell you you aren't ugly you want stop feeling this way until you are convinced yourself. Depending on others to justify a feeling or sympathise with your emotions is only going to lead back to the same questions because you don't believe the answers given to you. This is both a self esteem issue and a trust issue. If you aren't receiving the answers you wish then you must ask yourself if you're asking the right question. Why do I feel this way? What situations am I subject to that is causing me to think lowly of myself? Am I looking for attention versus seeking true answers to my condition? Are my responses to situations reasonable on a larger scale? There is a quote that explains this well. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Are you seeking the acceptance of the wrong people? Are you yourself really being accepting of those offering the attention/advice you seek? If there are 7 billion people on this planet is it reasonable to think the way you are? Probably not. Start by learning your own happiness and self worth and it will be easier to build from there. Simple things to start this process is to begin removing yourself from situations or people causing you to feel this way. Learn what you find joy in. Working out is a great confidence booster as well as a way to feel you are actually taking steps to better yourself.


Thanks I know I need help and am getting it now


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Hair makeover!! Sorry about the no makeup:/


i was going to say ditch your glasses for a bit and add some flair to your hair style and see what comes of it but low and behold i get to page 7 and see you have already done so. NIIIICE !!!!!

first thing that comes to mind after looking at this picture....your dna lab clone karen-o vocalist from the yeah yeah yeahs. and before you even get the chance to say anything negative that woman is hot. your on this forum and your clone is out touring the world making hit records. you gonna let a mouth swab in a petri dish out shine you? better hurry up and get a band going.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i was going to say ditch your glasses for a bit and add some flair to your hair style and see what comes of it but low and behold i get to page 7 and see you have already done so. NIIIICE !!!!!
> 
> first thing that comes to mind after looking at this picture....your dna lab clone karen-o vocalist from the yeah yeah yeahs. and before you even get the chance to say anything negative that woman is hot. your on this forum and your clone is out touring the world making hit records. you gonna let a mouth swab in a petri dish out shine you? better hurry up and get a band going.


Woah.. Yeah that is pretty close! She even has my nose


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

and she has amazing style! Thanks for this, I am inspired and need to shop now


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


>


You are naturally beautiful -__- 
And you don't need to post pics up like your first one girl you're hot with clothes on trust me


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Change you clothing style and get contacts. Maybe dye your hair a darker color.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

you look fine


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Contacts now





LucyMcGoose said:


> Hair makeover!! Sorry about the no makeup:/


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


lol... Pretty much !


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


>


Omg lol


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

One of these again, damn.

If I had to recommend something... Maybe some other glasses. Those one's seem kind of big.

Nice boob, though.

edit. Oh and way too much make up.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Her makeup looks ok to me though. All she really needs to tone down more is the blush. That was the only thing overdone imo.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

well I hate all make up so perhaps I over reacted.


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

Just retire the physically debilitated stroke victim smirk, that's all.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

edit: nvm


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Hair makeover!! Sorry about the no makeup:/


A bit too much blush. Have you tried going for a more natural makeup look?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> A bit too much blush. Have you tried going for a more natural makeup look?


I have no makeup at all on here..just a red face.lol


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Just retire the physically debilitated stroke victim smirk, that's all.


I can't help that.. I had a minor one..:/


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

You're not ugly, but if you repeatedly continue posting pictures on this forum and asking for advice people might start getting annoyed(and some probably have already but are not posting on this thread). If you don't like yourself, how can you ever expect other people to like you? Every time you ask if you are ugly, it makes me search even deeper at what could be perceived flaws. Beauty is fleeting, and as you get older it's guaranteed that you will lose it. Even someone who is _extremely beautiful_ can place their self-worth on beauty now, but if they do that they will be disappointed in the future when nature takes its course. However, one thing that you can guarantee is having a better personality/becoming a better person/having good self-esteem, because that will never change once you learn it, it only gets better with age.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> Her makeup looks ok to me though. All she really needs to tone down more is the blush. That was the only thing overdone imo.


Oh man..lol I have such a red face..no blush at all.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I have no makeup at all on here..just a red face.lol


ah okay XD. So you do blush because of anxiety?  thats fine then. You look better without makeup I think because your skin is seemingly already without flaws . Makeup generally does not look good unless you are very good at putting it on. So the minimal look is always best.


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> I can't help that.. I had a minor one..:/


Really?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I normally have a problem with continuous posts like this but it clearly is a big issue for you. For the record, you look lovely.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Really?


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Hah. Well, I was prepared to apologize. Perhaps that makes me less of an ***hole.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Really?


Yes..sorta.


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Yes..sorta.


I'm sorry. :hug


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> I'm sorry. :hug


No worries !


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

You have a husband, does he not give you enough attention? You must be the bravest person with BDD in the history of the world... no one I know that has BDD (myself included) could ever post this many pictures for a bunch of strangers to look at. That would be hell.

Honestly, you are not pretty or good looking. You're average. It could be a mixture of bad style, glasses that don't suit your face, or the odd facial expressions you make. Guess what? That's just my opinion. It should mean nothing to you.

If you truly have BDD (which I have my doubts), this thread is not healthy for you. You could receive 100 compliments, but that ONE negative comment is going to set you back and fill your head with bad thoughts again. To overcome BDD you need to repair your warped self-image, changing the way you perceive yourself. This problem exists on the inside, not the outside. And if you continue to fish for compliments online you're never going to get anywhere with it. Continue seeing that therapist you supposedly met with and quit the nonsense on here.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

No Real Help said:


> You have a husband, does he not give you enough attention? You must be the bravest person with BDD in the history of the world... no one I know that has BDD (myself included) could ever post this many pictures for a bunch of strangers to look at. That would be hell.
> 
> Honestly, you are not pretty or good looking. You're average. It could be a mixture of bad style, glasses that don't suit your face, or the odd facial expressions you make. Guess what? That's just my opinion. It should mean nothing to you.
> 
> If you truly have BDD (which I have my doubts), this thread is not healthy for you. You could receive 100 compliments, but that ONE negative comment is going to set you back and fill your head with bad thoughts again. To overcome BDD you need to repair your warped self-image, changing the way you perceive yourself. This problem exists on the inside, not the outside. And if you continue to fish for compliments online you're never going to get anywhere with it. Continue seeing that therapist you supposedly met with and quit the nonsense on here.


I have issues..I know this.


----------



## alwaysbored (Oct 18, 2012)

Just be yourself...be you...wear what is you ..act yourself...being you is the most beautiful thing in the world! too many ppl are worried about what others are thinking...who cares...be you...your not even ugly ..besides whats ugly??


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

alwaysbored said:


> Just be yourself...be you...wear what is you ..act yourself...being you is the most beautiful thing in the world! too many ppl are worried about what others are thinking...who cares...be you...your not even ugly ..besides whats ugly??


Thanks, I am working on it


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

2nd pic

wtf, crappy style, dress more modern

shorts too up and glasses don't suit you


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> 2nd pic
> 
> wtf, crappy style, dress more modern
> 
> shorts too up and glasses don't suit you


gasp...I'm a hipster!But yes that skirt is awful and is banshed now


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

:/


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> 2nd pic
> 
> wtf, crappy style, dress more modern
> 
> shorts too up and glasses don't suit you


Disagree, the glasses DO suit you.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

ElectricEnigma said:


> Disagree, the glasses DO suit you.


Thanks


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

LucyMcGoose said:


> Yes..sorta.


How do you "sorta" have a stroke? 
Geez,this is just never going to end,is it?


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> How do you "sorta" have a stroke?
> Geez,this is just never going to end,is it?


I did have one, I am fine now. It wasn't a major one, it's a complication of Turners.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I just came back from the hospital today because my mom really had 2 strokes. One massive one and one minor on the other side.

I'm really not in the mood for someone to play games with words for attention or whatever this is, especially about a god damn stroke.

You don't kind of have a stroke.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> I just came back from the hospital today because my mom really had 2 strokes. One massive one and one minor on the other side.
> 
> I'm really not in the mood for someone to play games with words for attention or whatever this is, especially about a god damn stroke.


I did have one, complication of turners. As I said it was minor.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucy, why are you doing this to yourself? this thread.

What difference does it all make? You like what you like. You dress the way you want.
The way you feel about yourself has to come from within you. 

Turner syndrome isn't having a stroke.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

*Xp*



RiversEdge said:


> Lucy, why are you doing this to yourself? this thread.
> 
> What difference does it all make? You like what you like. You dress the way you want.
> The way you feel about yourself has to come from within you.
> ...


As someone who has turners I know this, it's more common with ts though.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

LucyMcGoose said:


> As someone who has turners I know this, it's more common with ts though.


And here is me talking about my ts
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=y9aeQ_Jkrgs


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I see the link, haven't watched it yet. ---you ignored everything else I had to say.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> I see the link, haven't watched it yet. ---you ignored everything else I had to say.[/
> What did you want me to say??


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

in the 2nd one u look good and friendly,, but the first not sure 


u r not Ugly and I"m woundering y they say that!


it's good to ignore people sometimes,,but also it's not a bad idea to change your style from time to time (follow the wave even if u don't like it!)


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> in the 2nd one u look good and friendly,, but the first not sure
> 
> u r not Ugly and I"m woundering y they say that!
> 
> it's good to ignore people sometimes,,but also it's not a bad idea to change your style from time to time (follow the wave even if u don't like it!)


Mostly it's because of my turners..


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

You're not ugly. You are you. And so what if people call you ugly? It's just their opinion. It doesn't mean anything except you might not fit their definition of what is good looking. And I'm a guy, so I really can't see it from a girl's point of view, but appearance isn't everything. How about who you are as a human being? If people have the indecency to tell you stupid **** like that, they probably aren't very good people are they?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread is STILL going. :lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

lyric said:


> This thread is STILL going. :lol


That's what I was wondering. And people going to be happy yr back.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> That's what I was wondering. And people going to be happy yr back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd say - ditch the people who are calling you ugly. That kind of negative aura would bring anyone down - not just SAers.


----------



## RosieLaRose (Oct 22, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'd say - ditch the people who are calling you ugly. That kind of negative aura would bring anyone down - not just SAers.


I have for the most part


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


Classy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Brasilia said:


>


Yes!! That's what I wanna see


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Yes!! That's what I wanna see












There's your Facebook 
- more like Facelampshade


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ LOL :lol That is sick


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HardRock said:


> ^ LOL :lol That is sick


I know!! WHY would she do that to him?!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> I know!! WHY would she do that to him?!


I don't know, but that would really hurt..


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> imma be straight up with you, youre lookin a bit frumpy in the second pic, and the choice of clothes is...*shudders*
> hit up the gym, put some muscle, buy some new clothes. your face really isnt bad, pretty cute actually, but you need to work off that excess fat. oh and change your style of glasses.
> you'd look real good with toned abs i bet.
> *flameshieldactivated*


Really though? Her body is fine. Yeah, anyone can look better being more fit, but you say it like it'll make or break her in attractive-ness. You must be really picky, if you think you can only be attractive if you have 0 - 1% body fat.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


Reasons why I hate guys. 
I don't know how this would make anyone feel better.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Brasilia said:


> I know!! WHY would she do that to him?!


It's from a funny late-night skit:


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

oprah makin a comeback!


----------



## Cat in Hat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Closing this Thread*

****Thread Closed****
It's been nearly a month now, so time to wrap up this thread. Perhaps your next one could be about the steps you are taking to accept your situation or to create new focus points for your energy and self esteem.

people have been supportive and given you lots of suggestions.


----------

